# My new Deluxe 28+ AX414



## faukerss (Dec 13, 2014)

Hi all, first want to thank all the posters here who give great info, reviews, pros/cons etc. So helpful. 

Just purchased a new Deluxe 28+. I went to the shop expecting to get the Deluxe 28 or Platinum 24. I have a good sized paved driveway and my ol' craftsman 5hp/22" ain't cutting it. The salesperson said they just got in some Deluxe 28+ with the larger AX414 as a special 'northeast build' offering and i couldn't resist. Was priced slightly less than the Platinum 24. 

The tech spent about 40min with me going through all the service points and also made sure everything was adjusted/lubed properly. I don't know why i would go to HD when you get that kind of attention from your local shop. Now i just need about a foot of the white stuff.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

hello faukerss, welcome to *SBF* and congrats! you should have enough motor to power through about any snow storm that comes your way


----------



## vmaxed (Feb 23, 2014)

Welcome and congrats,What is the model #


----------



## liftoff1967 (Jan 15, 2014)

Welcome.

That rig will just about get you outta any mess ole mom nature will toss at ya.

Take your time learning the auto turn. Keep your tires inflated the same PSI in each one. Check your scraper bar clearance each fall, and make sure to drop that brake in oil after 5 hours of use. But I'm your your dealer covered all this with you.

Congrat's and I'm glad to hear you went the route you did and avoided the big orange box store!


----------



## Normex (Feb 21, 2014)

Welcome to the forum Faukerss. You certainly have the hp to toss that snow onto your neighbours Nice unit and be safe.


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

Welcome to the site and good luck with the new machine.

I think some of the members here should get a commission from Ariens.
I do believe the site members sells a lot of them by the word of mouth here.

You listening Ariens?


----------



## faukerss (Dec 13, 2014)

Sticker shows #921037


Thank you for the tips


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

ALOHA from the un frozen tundra.


----------



## uberT (Dec 29, 2013)

Welcome aboard, Faukers! Many of us are waiting for our first snow 

Good luck with the new machine!


----------



## HillnGullyRider (Feb 9, 2014)

921037 should have a 291cc...sounds like someone threw a pro grade engine on there. Are you sure it's a 414?


----------



## faukerss (Dec 13, 2014)

It is an ax414. Maybe it's just a one-off job by this shop but they made it seem like a limited Ariens release. The fact that i can't find any info about this combo online is a little worrying, especially for someone like me who obsesses over researching different models an such.


----------



## HillnGullyRider (Feb 9, 2014)

faukerss said:


> It is an ax414. Maybe it's just a one-off job by this shop but they made it seem like a limited Ariens release. The fact that i can't find any info about this combo online is a little worrying, especially for someone like me who obsesses over researching different models an such.


They were probably out of 291's from China, and decided, you know what, Merry Christmas, a few lucky owners will get an SHO for the price of a deluxe. Their profit margin is probably low on the engine assemblies anyways, and this way they at least keep the main units rolling out the door before the holidays.


----------

